# Fishing June 14-20, 2020



## Keninva (Jun 7, 2020)

What can I expect to be able to catch from piers or bridges in Santa Rosa from June 14 to June 20? Thanks


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Navarre pier should yield a mixed bag. Spanish, kings, tarpon, whiting and redfish.
Sound side would be trout and redfish. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keninva (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks, where can I purchase the needed bait, lures or tackle?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Gulf breeze bait and tackle will everything you need. They can give you some good tips also.


----------



## Keninva (Jun 7, 2020)

I had a three days of decent catches of Hard Tail fish from Navarre Pier. On my last day of fishing the Dolphins kept circling the pier and keeping the bigger schools of fish away. I can also recommend Gulf Breeze for tackle. Thanks for the help!


----------

